# Apple Powerbook G4 12"



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Bought one at the weekend, superb laptob, well put together and so nice to use.

After using Windows since it started I never thought of a mac before, until a few months ago looking at the new Mac OS X. I am really impressed with this machine, the keyboard is one of the best I have used on a laptop and built in dvd/cd-rw inside the small case.

For the techies here it is a great machine, it is running BSD linux with all common dev tools, gcc,perl etc. available also there is an X11 environment to run/display X-terms and various X-apps (not tried this yet).

Then there is iTunes, and the desktop in general how cool.

Downsides, VAG-Com and Road Angel update software is not Mac compatable. (I have an old IBM Thinkpad for the VAG-COM!)

If anyone is thinking of buying this laptop or has any questions then just ask.

Craig


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

good choice


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

If you want to run PC software under OS X get a copy of Virtual PC 6, not had anything that doesn't work properly.

Cheers

Neil

PS It's BSD unix, not BSD linux


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

neilp, Yep that was a sort of typo, I was telling someone last night about the basic evolution of the various unix flavours and how linux joined the party. I first used a BSD OS about 15 years ago.

Will go and have a look at this Virtual PC 6 software now...


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

> After using Windows since it started I never thought of a mac before, until a few months ago looking at the new Mac OS X


After using Windows since it started (version 2 on a 286) I still can't believe why more people don't use or refuse to consider Macs. Still suffer Windows at work but use my 17" OSX Powerbook with Citrix which is sort of the best of both worlds. Haven't got Virtual PC for OSX but have a previous version on my OS9 iBook and the only problem I found was the graphics weren't fast enough for games. But being an old fart, never bother with games.

Sam


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Switched to Macs and PB's a couple of years ago and never looked back. The experience is just much better than Windows and the generally cluncky hardware that goes with it.


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

Sammers

Virtual PC 6 is much better now and with enough memory under OS X it run's faster than my P4 PC used too!

I'm sure I could provide a disk image of VPC6 for you to evaluate 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Sammers,

I've been looking, although not very thoroughly, at swapping my desktop PC for a laptop. The thought of using the thing while sat on my sofa is far more appealing than being sat at a desk.

My question: is the laptop you bought to be used soley as a laptop or is it as a replacement for a desktop system? Is the screen size too small for it to be a viable alternative?

I know the differences between PC's and Macs as I have used both quite extensively over the years.

Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Craig,

I have been using a 12" iBook for about two years and now having a 17" powerbook am wondering how I managed. However, I did without a problem (MS Office, Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Email, Citrix). Even though I had the option of my iMac with a 15" screen I rarely used it except as a file server over an airport network.

The 17" powerbook is quite big to carry around.

Sam


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Sam,

So you used it in place of a desktop machine then? It might be time for me to swap for a laptop then.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

This is getting confussing 2 people called Craig, 1 called Sam and my forum name of Sammers!

Anyway, I need something I can kart around europe for work, so reasonably powerful and something that works when needed. It is not a destop replacement, although I guess the 17" is very near to being a replacement but more of a move now and again machine not a day-to-day portable.

I have a desktop machine (Win XP) so don't need a big laptop.

Problem: I have a problem, Last night the Powerbook charging just stopped working (3rd ever charge), the charging light was orange, indicating charging but no charge was going in, the machine eventually stopped when the battery run out, I have tried all the resseting battery stuff in the manual to no avail. Anyway phoned John Lewis where I bought it, they will swap it (everything that comes in the box) for a new one without question this evening! This is one of the reasons that I always use JL, they have first class support and customer service (and offer 2 years warranty instead of 1 on laptops).

Craig


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks Sam,
> 
> So you used it in place of a desktop machine then? It might be time for me to swap for a laptop then.
> 
> ...


The laptop really comes into its own when you have a wireless network - work anywhere with no wires. At work I can't get the wireless to work (not tried very hard) but as I spend most of my time at my desk I have direct connection. Use Citrix as we're a MSWindows company. My Windows desktop is only used if I don't have the Mac.

For me, the 17" laptop is the best of both worlds - a desktop size screen on a laptop.

Sam


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

It is a bit confusing Sam and Craig.

This Citrix, never heard of it, whats it all about? Is it a setup that allows you access to a MS based network?


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Citrix: I have a Mac window (although it can be full screen) that runs a Windows session. Requires a server - not something for home use (unless you're logging in remotely to a Citrix server). If you haven't heard of it, you probably don't need to know about it. If you do need to know about it, I'm not the person to ask - sorry.

Not to be confused with Virtual PC - this gives you a Windows session on the Mac. Works well and costs about Â£150 I think.

Sam


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Sam
Citrix sounds familiar. Virtual PC I know about but the Mac I had was old and made VPC useless. Things seem to have moved on considerably since then.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

are there any wintel laptops out there that actually look as good as an iBook/Powerbook G4?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nope ;D

Graham


----------

